# Chinese Designed and built aircraft during WWII



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2013)

While doing some research, I was able to borrow a book called _A History of Chinese Aviation - Encyclopedia of Aircraft and Aviation in China until 1949 _written by Lennart Andersson

I had no idea, but the Chinese actually designed and produced aircraft during WW2, some under liscense but others were home grown originals. The two that I find really interesting are the following:










The XP-0 supposedly had some Hawk 75 components and had the following figures:
Wingspan: 11.20m
Length: 8.74m
Height: 2.82m
Empty Weight: 2000kg
Maximum Takeoff Weight: 2850kg
Maximum Speed: 450km/hr
Service Ceiling: 9000m
Range: 1840km
Powerplant: P&W R-1830-S1C-G x 1 Twin Wasp air-cooled radial piston engine, 1200hp
Armament: 12.7mm MG x 1, 7.62mm MG x 1
Crew: 1

BTW, the book is fricken awesome!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 16, 2013)

The history of the Chinese has always facinated me. How a culture that achieved so much in science, (way before "western culture") could have degenerated over the years to a disjointed, fractured peoples, only to rise again reciently, is amazing. I urge all Americans to buy their Chinese language tapes now, they are on their way. Mark my words, The 21st century will be the rise of the Chinese.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well then.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 17, 2013)

Living next to China, I feel their growth is a big baloon.
Sorry to say but I can see nothing in it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2013)

looks a bit odd with the gull wing and what looks like a flimsy tacked on undercarriage...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2013)

That XP-1 has an interesting fuselage design but the wings are terribly undersized


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool, I like the look of the XP-0.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like scaled down DC-3 legs on it. The prop doesn't look big enough to justify gull wings. And..... it looks like it's in someones back yard!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 19, 2013)

probably is! the plane right outside the factory...that barn to the left....


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 19, 2013)

The XP-0 looks a lot like a Vultee P-66 Vanguard...at least to my dim eyes.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 20, 2013)

I think the Iranians might have found work for the designer's descendants. It looks a little too much like a mock-up using aircraft parts.

The book sounds cool though, Viking.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2013)

They would not have qualified for Iran, as these really flew! The book is awesome, just really difficult to find a reasonably priced copy.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd like to see more on both those types, as unconvincing at the XP-1 looks. Any other gems in it we are likely to be interested in?


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Viking, I came across this wee gem in a book about 20th Century conflict, the caption says its a Curtiss Hawk 75, but that's not right. I thought it might be a Curtiss design or some sort of NA-16 conversion, but I couldn't place it as being anything recogniseable, but now I can! It is almost certainly the XP-0 in the line drawing above.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2013)

Excellent job! I've been trying to reborrow the book to answer you prior question but alas no luck.


----------



## Yacker (Jul 13, 2013)

Hay guys while searching for parts manuals for the P&W R1830, I came across this ebook that viking was talking about. 
DepositFiles


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for your info, Yacker


----------

